

Ask HN: Anyone able to help a startup colo a couple gigabits *inside* China? - Terretta

I see occasional HN users posting from China, and thought this might be a more interesting place to ask than webhostingtalk.com.<p>We have a startup looking for somewhere to put about 1/2 rack of servers with 2 - 4 well peered gigabit links or a partial 10 GbE link.<p>If any entrepreneurs here have an idea on this, we'd love to work with you. Email me at my username via gmail.
======
phlux
Sent you an email, Silent Partner should be able to help you out...

~~~
Terretta
Much obliged.

